
”Can't reach Oculus Runtime Service” - amitmittal1993
https://www.reddit.com/r/oculus/comments/82nuzi/cant_reach_oculus_runtime_service/dvbsnup/
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16541235](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16541235),
which is currently on the front page.

